# Is this processor Compatable with my motherboard?



## B7ack

Hello, I need some assistance (from those of you that are more knowledgeable about this than me). I have an emachines computer that has an AMD Athlon II X2 250u dual core processor in it, which the socket for it is AM3. Right now I'm trying to find a new, stronger Processor for my computer, one that will help me run some of the games I own better, and I found one...It's an AMD Athlon II X4 640 Propus 3.0 Ghz quad-core. It has the same socket as the one I have now, so would that make it compatable, or are there other things I might should look out for?

Thanks.


----------



## craneop1985

Which model of emachine do you have?


----------



## wolfeking

you will have to find out if your computers BIOS supports quad core CPU's. 

You may want to look into getting a faster dual core to start with. Gameing performance may also be helped with an upgraded graphics card.


----------



## B7ack

It's the emachines ET1331G-05W. It has 750 GB hard drive space and 4 GB DDR2 RAM. I put an Geforce GTS 250 video card with 1 Gig of Video RAM in it already.


----------



## wolfeking

in that case, your CPU is what is holding you back. 

Seems (after researching) that your motherboard will only support up to a 65 watt AM3 CPU. It has quad core support. 

Newegg shows that the only quad core in this 65 watt range is the Phenom 2X4 910e. It is currently out of stock. 
I would suggest any of the 65 watt AM3 CPU's that newegg has now, as they are all a vast upgrade from the 1.6 GHZ 250u that you have now.


----------



## B7ack

(nods) Thanks for the advice there...Man, I need to re-learn all of this...It's been about five-years...lol.

Know of a good site that I can go to in order to re-educate myself about PC building? It's something that I want to get back into...Whether or not you know of one, I still appreciate the advice. Thanks.


----------



## B7ack

BTW...How'd you find information about my motherboard? I've been trying to do that but I could never seem to find what I was looking for...


----------



## wolfeking

i just googled your modle of pc and came up with a discussion on another forum. there someone had found the compatibility from emachines site. 

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/266637-30-emachines-mcp61pm-support
about half way down Horserider states "The AMD AthlonIIx2 250u is a AM3 cpu. Go to AMD's web site and you will find what you need to know concerning CPU and compatable memory. I also own the ET1331G-05w. According to Emachine's website, this MB is rated for 65w CPU."

As to re-educating yourself, there is a sticky at the top of the desktops forum here as to how to build one. Any questions that you have, we will be more than happy to help you with.


----------



## B7ack

Much Appreciated!


----------

